# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (октябрь 2012)

## CyberWriter

Для проведения тестирования антивирусов на лечение активного заражения экспертной группой Anti-Malware.ru были отобраны вредоносные программы по следующим критериям:
максимально полное покрытие используемых технологий маскировки, защиты от обнаружения/удаления;
степень распространенности (на текущий момент или ранее);
детектирование файлов-компонентов вредоносной программы всеми участвующими в тестировании антивирусами;
способность противодействовать своему обнаружению/удалению со стороны антивируса и/или восстанавливать свои компоненты в случае их удаления антивирусом;
отсутствие целенаправленного противодействия работе любого тестируемого антивируса (удаление файлов, ключей принадлежащих антивирусу, завершение процессов антивируса, блокировка возможности обновления баз антивируса);
отсутствие целенаправленного противодействия полноценной работе пользователя на компьютере.

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

